# Bug de l'ecran Ipad



## guillaume67 (12 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Ipad 2, l’écran a complètement bugué (méga zoom^^). Je ne peux plus le déverrouiller.
J'ai déjà essayer 10 fois de faire un hard reboot mais ça ne marche pas.
Je l'ai branché sur l'ordi avec Itunes pour faire une sauvegarde mais Itunes me demande de déverrouiller l'Ipad. Comme l’écran a bugué, je ne peux pas le faire.

J'ai pris rdv chez Apple dans une semaine.
Question: Peuvent ils déverrouiller ou supprimer le code d'accès pour que je fasse une sauvegarde avant de faire une restauration?

Merci de vos réponses.

Guillaume


----------



## daffyb (12 Juillet 2015)

Tu t'y prends comment pour le hardReboot ? il faut presser power et home jusqu'au redémarrage de l'iPad.


----------



## guillaume67 (12 Juillet 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Tu t'y prends comment pour le hardReboot ? il faut presser power et home jusqu'au redémarrage de l'iPad.




C'est ce que j'ai fait!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Juillet 2015)

guillaume67 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un Ipad 2, l’écran a complètement bugué (méga zoom^^). Je ne peux plus le déverrouiller.
> J'ai déjà essayer 10 fois de faire un hard reboot mais ça ne marche pas.
> ...


Non ils ne peuvent pas... Ils peuvent juste le remettre avec les paramétrer d'usines si tu présentes ta facture et ta pièce d'identité... Mais tout ce qu était dessus sera perdu, désole...

Ma mère a eu le même soucis et son iPad a été remis à zéro à l'Apple store... Par contre ils ont eu du mal pendant un moment car la facture est à mon nom (c'était un cadeau). Ils ont fini par m'appeler et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...


----------

